# Ask Flamingo



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

It's that time again. Ask Flamingo anything for the next hour - whether site related or otherwise. I'm two deep on vodka sodas, so let's get to it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 12, 2022)

What is a crow


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

A disgruntled thief bird.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 12, 2022)

Thamxs


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

What is life.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

The purpose of life is to die before you to die and to realize there is no death.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> The purpose of life is to die before you to die and to realize there is no death.


Quite profound.

Is Spinal Tap funnier than Monty Python and the Holy Grail? Which is the true funniest movie ever?


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 12, 2022)

How


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Quite profound.
> 
> Is Spinal Tap funnier than Monty Python and the Holy Grail? Which is the true funniest movie ever?


I'm actually a big Monty Python fan, so I can't answer that without bias.

Funniest movie hmmmmm .. trying to think of what made me laugh the hardest. Austin Powers maybe.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> How


Will.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 12, 2022)

Are you even a real or are you just part of the simulation


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> Are you even a real or are you just part of the simulation


I'm as real as you want me to be.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 12, 2022)

Ribbit?


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Will.


Ah


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

When was your last sighting of Elvis Presley?


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 12, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'm as real as you want me to be.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> Ribbit?


Bless you.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> When was your last sighting of Elvis Presley?


Like a week ago when I watched the new movie.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

What did the CIAs psychic probe of Jupiter in the 1970s accomplish?


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What did the CIAs psychic probe of Jupiter in the 1970s accomplish?


Furries.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 12, 2022)

In The Simpsons season 12 episode 4 what did homer say at the 4min 33sec mark?


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 12, 2022)

The only seasons that matter are the first 10.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 13, 2022)

If you were to catch on fire, would you be a flameingo?


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2022)

have you redesigned your character, and if so, how many times was it done


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2022)

What's current year -22?


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 13, 2022)

This ended like 12 hours ago but very well.



Chaosmasterdelta said:


> If you were to catch on fire, would you be a flameingo?


That's a Santoooo level pun.


ben909 said:


> have you redesigned your character, and if so, how many times was it done


Like 9000. Flamingo is just my admin identity. My secret fuuuuursona is something very different.


Yakamaru said:


> What's current year -22?


No math before noon.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2022)

(was sleeping, or trying to sleep during that time)

the mushroom character go on a quest to find your identity, like a quest to find supermans identity... they are unlikely to find it


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 13, 2022)

Good luck.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 13, 2022)

(the mushrooms have no chance, even if rl me somehow had a chance)


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2022)

Kinks, please


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 13, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Kinks, please


Those kinds of questions belong in the 18+ section that this forum doesn't have.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Kinks, please


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 13, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Kinks, please



 not before dinner.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> not before dinner.


Dinner please.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 13, 2022)

Why do you wear those glasses?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 13, 2022)

How do you keep being so pink?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> not before dinner.


Alright, I'll take you to the fanciest ****ing restaurant you ever done gone to, then we can talk


----------



## Lenago (Aug 13, 2022)

Does this bowtie make my hips look big?


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Dinner please.


I do like dinner.


Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Why do you wear those glasses?


To shield my eyes.


Frank Gulotta said:


> How do you keep being so pink?


I dye.


SirRob said:


> Alright, I'll take you to the fanciest ****ing restaurant you ever done gone to, then we can talk





Lenago said:


> Does this bowtie make my hips look big?


No you're beautiful.


----------



## Punji (Aug 14, 2022)

It's more than a bit late and probably not the kind of question you might have been looking for, but do you happen have any insight as to when we'll regain the ability to upload images to the forums normally again?

We're missing out on lots of funny things and adorable animal photos since they can't be uploaded as easily.


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Oct 1, 2022)

Is the Haha reaction bad for mocking and bullying people on forum and social media?

I feel so bullied by one person I just deliberately ignored at one point


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 1, 2022)

Plouc the Dragon said:


> Is the Haha reaction bad for mocking and bullying people on forum and social media?
> 
> I feel so bullied by one person I just deliberately ignored at one point


Are you really still on about that


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Oct 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Are you really still on about that


I’m afraid so


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 1, 2022)

Plouc the Dragon said:


> I’m afraid so


Unfortunate


----------

